# Long journey- best drive select mode



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi folx.. On wondering, which drive select mode is best for long journeys..

Im traveling to Greece im 2 months and ill be traveling for 1200 km at once.. Mostly freeways and highways..

So im wondering which drive select mode is the best ? I think efficient will be good for consumption but i have no power for quick passing other cars..

Comfort?

Dynamic? (But i think it would be too loud for 12 hour drive)
Advise me please 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbsieoz (Mar 29, 2015)

I think comfort is more suited to motorway driving.

Efficient for town centres where it is constant start stop.

Dynamic for thrashing it around the country lanes


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

While awaiting my TT, Here's what I use on my S3

Efficient for long trips
Auto for town and
Dynamic for the rare dash. 
Otherwise, I just drop to S mode for the overtaking or corner


----------



## hobbsieoz (Mar 29, 2015)

mr gee said:


> While awaiting my TT, Here's what I use on my S3
> 
> Efficient for long trips
> Auto for town and
> ...


Is there any discernible difference between them or is it just a gimmick?


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

But isnt efficient made for a lot of start stop because of coasting mode...?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

Just wondered if the TTS has any additional drive select modes similar to the race mode on the Golf R?


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

Markolaynee said:


> But isnt efficient made for a lot of start stop because of coasting mode...?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm presuming a lot of us do not read the owners manual haha

My experience is that Efficient mode is good for long trips so that I can "Pulse and glide" like what I used to do when I had a hybrid for good economy. I find I have slightly better economy this way than with it set in Auto. I am a bit apprehensive with using Efficiency mode in stop/start conditions as this will place the clutch in a lot of de-clutch operations (wrt heat and wear
.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I used the comfort setting on my S4 when traveling across Europe on the autobhans and a mixture of individual and dynamic on mountain passes.

Put simply, it takes seconds to change between settings so just find?select which suits you and your mood :roll:


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Well its not seconds.. If you drive 160km/h it is not a second to change..
Altho i have set asterix button to enter drive mode selection.. Ill se 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Markolaynee said:


> Well its not seconds.. If you drive 160km/h it is not a second to change..
> Altho i have set asterix button to enter drive mode selection.. Ill se
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well how long do you need to press a button and scroll through the drive select settings ? Maybe the car is too complicated for you and the technology is wasted. Besides, the drive select settings are only fully functional if you have all the options selected when the car is built.. I.e adaptive suspension ect.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

I've done 20k in my S3 with drive select and I will tell you this, I only use one setting and that's individual. Everything is set to dynamic, bar the gearbox. Comfort, efficiency and auto are a waste of space IMO. You get no better fuel economy using such modes and the steering feels like the front wheels have disappeared. In the efficiency mode you get no engine braking, great that. As stated, I can get better fuel economy NOT using that mode. May be the TT is different, but I doubt it. I think the whole drive select thing is a bit of gimmick, dynamic aside :roll:


----------

